# Any Louisiana slotcar people here?



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

I regularly travel all over South Louisiana, usually on or near I-10 & I-12. I typically try to spend the night in Hammond, but sometimes I layover in Denham Springs or Rayne. It would be cool to meet up with some slotcar people in La.

Just curious.


----------

